# Some things never change!



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Father rushed to hospital, unresponsive! So, those waiting for stuff please be patient, will be back in a few........pending! Thanks!

JS


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I hope he gets better...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

best vibes out to you, your father and your family. God's will be done. Bless you all


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

We're sending well wishes from here pal.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Praying thing turn out okay!!!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Well wishes for you and your dad.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

God Bless, stay strong you're my prayers.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Praying thing turn out okay!!!


DITTO!! 

Bubba 123


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Prayers and thoughts...


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hoping for the best possible outcome and your wishes are met Jim ! I know you and your folks have had a very rough go . Certainly we will continue to support you when ya need us !*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sending positive energy and thoughts your way.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

Prayers my brother to u and ur family.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

on behalf of Jim, at his request
update on his Dad is that he is in a convalescent home and is comfortable. beyond that I don't know
Jim injured a hand at work on Monday and is recovering well. he might be further sidelined from his commitments, but expects to be able to make good on all.
again, I have no details and can only pass on to you what he asked me to.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

When it rains it pours, I hope that his Father and Jim have a speedy recovery, I meant to check this thread earlier for any information on them. Thanks Al for posting.

Jim our thoughts & prayers are with you & your family

Boosted


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

Prayers to you and your family!


----------

